# 

## RX6DL

...

EP/RX6DL/swl  mail RX6DL@mail.ru

----------


## RX6DL

!  600 SWL.       ,     , .   ,    ,      .   .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 


 ,  -      .

----------


## RZ0AF

> ...


 ? ..../QRP?

----------


## RX6DL

!         . .    ???    ! (        ...)!

----------


## ua5aa

> !
>        ?
>    ,      -      !
>  .


..   ,     -     - "...      "

----------


## RX6DL

http://forum.qrz.ru/thread33668.html

  ...

----------


## RX6DL

> log  http://www.eqsl.cc/
>     EP/RX6DL/SWL


 QSO!     !
    ...
     EP/RX6DL/SWL 
     !!! 
!!!  .      .
     QSO!

----------


## RX6DL

.

WWW.bisim.org http://spaceblog.xprize.org/amateur-radio-anousheh-ansari-space-blog/

:           
 :
* ""* <rf3c@rambler.ru>

:
Viktor Varakin <rx6dl@mail.ru>




23  2011, 11:131  

  .

     .
           .
      ,    

   .

    .
        ( 
   ).

:
http://www.ict.gov.ir/home-en.html

Tel: 88114315
88114325
 Fax: 88467210
 Address:
Ministry of ICT  Public Relations Office
After Shahid Ghodoosi Cross
Shariati St.

.
   .. R3DX

    (), :
       .          .

----------


## RX6DL

> ? http://www.1russian.com/yazyki/farsi.php


! ...

----------


## RX6DL

. 
    !   !

----------


## RX6DL

!
 EP...   !

 , 14.10.2012     . ,      . ()
 :   ! ( )
  -
 1      . 
 2      .
 2.1 
 2.2    .
 2.3      ...
 2.4    "" ...
 3       
 4 ,  , !
 5      
 6  .

 ! 

http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?p...d=1#post776652
 _________

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

1991          (  ,  )    UZ3AU/EP2 .     -        ,                 .      ,    ""      (!) .     "" ,  ,      ,  ,      !
 ,             ,    ,    !

----------


## RX6DL

!
   ...
   /9      !
 !

----------


## 4l1ma

> .


*Alex Goncharov*,     QSL- ...  EP3UN  LA7JO...  EP6KI -     Victor UT8LL (silent key)... ,  QSL- ..     -...

----------


## 4l1ma

> .


...    UT8LL :  Massoud - EP2ES, Ali - EP3AG, Alisoly - EP3CQ, Yar - EP3SP...  2002 .
 QSL EP4SP - Shahryar Pasyar from Shiraz.  2004 . 
   QSL-  ...       ""...

----------


## R7CA

> .  ,  ,    ...  ...


       ?)

----------


## EuSe

> ?)


    - ,    .         . 
          +  .     . 
    ,  ...

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> ( 2016 .)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsPrvtfi3xo


   , 2,      ,        ,     .
      ?
    ,  ,    .
   !
 ...

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

,      QRZ,   ...
     ,      ,   ?
  !
, ,  ** SW-2012           ,   ׸    ,    .
!!!
!!!

http://radio-wave.ru/forum/blog.php?15-RX6DL    ...
  -  https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=RX6DL     .

----------


## RX6DL

,    ...
  !
     !
      ...
      . 
    AS-189P.
 !

(   !)
   ???

----------


## RX6DL

!   .
  , : 

<<< !   . 
     . 
        .
       ,   . 
    .     . 
     .
  . 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...rm?usp=sf_link

      .
         ,    .
  !

----------

